
Ask HN: Modern, accessible draggable list? - tdeck
I&#x27;m working on a side project that allows people to reorder items in a long list¹. I&#x27;ve been using html5draggable, which works fine. But I don&#x27;t want to neglect accessibility in my project.<p>Unfortunately, I can&#x27;t seem to find an accessible draggable list library out there except for Dragon Drop (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;schne324&#x2F;dragon-drop) which is based on the old Dragula library and isn&#x27;t usable on mobile². Before I try modding together my own thing, I wondered if anyone on HN knew of an alternative. Things I&#x27;ve tried so far:<p>- html5sortable<p>- SortableJS<p>- drag-on-drop<p>- Draggable JS<p>- Draggabilly<p>- table-dragger<p>¹ Pairs of residency programs, in case you were curious.<p>² Specifically it&#x27;s slow, and dragging an item causes the page to scroll
======
JMTQp8lwXL
If your list is one-dimensional (not a grid), this should meet your
requirements: [https://github.com/atlassian/react-beautiful-
dnd](https://github.com/atlassian/react-beautiful-dnd)

~~~
tdeck
I'll definitely try that out, thank you!

